# Fake or Real Cuban?



## CigarrOapp (Feb 8, 2014)

Recently a friend of mine (supposedly) got a cuban cigar and sent me picture of it. When I told him its fake he said no way...

Here is the picture of the cigar you be the judge, is this a real cuban or fake?

-
Aaron


----------



## Turkmen (Nov 21, 2015)

It says "Habana, Cuba" - must be real 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CigarrOapp (Feb 8, 2014)

Turkmen said:


> It says "Habana, Cuba" - must be real


Must be real... :grin2:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Whenever you see the white squares cut off = Fake.

Better him than you.


----------



## CigarrOapp (Feb 8, 2014)

Rondo said:


> Whenever you see the white squares cut off = Fake.
> 
> Better him than you.


That was the dead giveaway for me too. Plus the spacing in between the I and the B in COHIBA is uneven.


----------



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

I think the white dots are supposed to be a perfect 3 lines and not cutoff like that. That's just from what little bit I have seen from pictures of fake.


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Fake all the way. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I hope he didn't smoke it. I've heard horror stories about things found in fakes.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Thread moved to Habanos where it belongs.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Rondo said:


> I hope he didn't smoke it. I've heard horror stories about things found in fakes.


I concur....just can't say it enough as to what people are exposed to when they buy fraudulent product. It's more than just wasting money on something fake...it's about those who will put "stuff" inside of fake product. IF YOU DON"T KNOW ENOUGH ABOUT HABANOS....do your homework and study so you don't end up smoking more than fake tobacco.:serious:


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Rondo said:


> Whenever you see the white squares cut off = Fake.
> 
> Better him than you.


Yep


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Pretty bad fake at that. Seems Cohiba in shops other than LHDC and other real tobacconist shops are quite often fakes. I wouldn't buy Cohiba specifically from any questionable vendors.


----------

